# Time for an upgrade - recommendations?



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

oh my god do not buy a cape craft or anything made by the same builder. I had a cape craft 15 and it was a dangerous boat.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Do tell? What was so bad? Any other boats in that class you dig?


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

came close to swamping it a number of times in not that big of a swell. In a 1 ft chop it was like someone was throwing a bucket of water in my face on every wave. I actually wore goggles one day to keep the salt out of my eyes lol. I believe it had a lot of plywood in it and became water logged. I was a newby and thought it was a flats boat cause it had a poling platform. With the stock Yamaha 50 it would not get up on plane with 2 men and a teen in it and struggled with 2 men. run don't walk, you will thank me later. You can get a good used older skiff at a pretty good price if you take your time. Just check it out well and wet test it.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I know the older ones had issues with ply rotting, what year was yours? I'm also looking at the larger models, I know they had a flats edition on the 15ft ones, but not sure if it's a similar hull. I'll keep looking at other boats and see what I can find. Thanks.


----------



## Daz (Jul 14, 2015)

I had a 2005 Cape Craft 15CC. It was a very solid (and heavy) basic boat and while it was a fairly wet ride in anything more than light chop, I wouldn't call it dangerous. Mine also had a poling platform and a 50 Yamaha. Poled nicely, but drew about 10-11 inches or so. Was a great little boat for me alone or with my wife along, but loaded with gas and gear and two big guys, one would have to go forward to get on plane. I hadn't seen or heard of rotting or waterlogging on any of them - They did come with a lifetime transom, stringers, and floor warranty.

Sold it last August to go lighter, skinnier, faster, and drier... Here's a link to my THT ad post with some pics: http://www.thehulltruth.com/boats-sale-wanted/695360-sold-2005-16-cape-craft-15-cc-flats-boat.html


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

what about something like a 170/175 aquasport? they are easily powered with a 90/115, draft less than 10", fiberglass/foam stringers although they do have wood decks and transom. they have quite a following in florida so getting rid of it in a few years shouldnt be hard


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I can take 2 now and plane somewhat easily with my 20hp even loaded down, but 3 or 4 adults and we are displacement speeds only. I need a boat that can do more then my current skiff. 
The aquasports are cool but to heavy. By the time I tow it out to the coast (60-80 miles each way) and fuel it up I won't be able to hit the water often.


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

i completely understand. the biggest reason i bought my skiff was to get on the water cheaper than my big boat. (22ft aquasport, im a little bias lol) when i lived in texas i fished on a 15'6 blue wave. we could run all day with 2-3 guys on 6 gal of gas. i dont know where you live but those boats were pretty popular in texas and louisiana.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

It may not be the most popular option, but have you considered the Mako pro skiff? Mako has improved their quality the past few years and it sounds like it may be a good fit for your needs. There's an extensive thread on 2cool fishing with first hand owner reviews and experiences. A used 17 would be a little above your budget, but it would be worth a look. It would be roomier and more stable than a v hull in that size range but still give you a better ride than a flat bottom skiff.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

http://tampa.craigslist.org/hil/boa/5548536355.html


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks ceejay, I'm in central fl but I'll see what's around. Pt I was looking at the makos skiffs the other day but I'm not sure I dig them, they remind me alot of a Carolina skiff in set up. I'll keep them in consideration though. Thanks vertigo, but as mentioned before the aquasports might be to heavy and require to much gas for me to consider. 
I'm looking more for suggestions on actual boats then ads as I'm not ready to buy just yet.


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

Sea Pro makes some center consoles in that range that were solid.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

love the old aquasports and proline flatbacks.


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

just curious but what kind of weight are you shooting for? heres the aquas specs


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

That's a cool chart thanks for posting it. Looking over it makes me even more nervous about getting a 17ft aqua. Per that chart it is nearly 4 times heavier then my skiff now, add in liquids and gear and it will be well over 2000lbs heavier for towing then my rig. 

The fs17 I was looking to build would have had a hull weight around 550 lbs or so and easily driven by a 50hp motor, actually a 40hp is recommended. 

Naturally a solid glass hull would be heavier, but I was hoping to find one in the 1000lbs range and driven by a 70hp max


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

looking at some specs of the brands you posted at first a 99 key largo 1570 comes in at 700 dry. the palm beach 161 comes in at 975. 01 cape craft 16 comes in at 1160. another boat that you may consider is the key west stealth 1720, which comes in at 1000 lbs. so your wants as far as numbers isnt as crazy as i thought. i havent looked at prices for these but 7k isnt unreasonable.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

The key west paired with a 70hp might be the ticket, I'll look into it, thanks.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

firecat1981 said:


> The key west paired with a 70hp might be the ticket, I'll look into it, thanks.


The 1720 is a good boat and popular so there are a lot on the used market. I think most might have 90s though, not sure.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

The dry hull weight of the Aquasport I linked to above is 1175#. You're not going to find a much better all around boat for your purposes and in your price range. You're also not going to find one that runs as shallow, is as seaworthy and makes as efficient use of horsepower. You will also not find one that will hold value as well. Check the torsion axle aluminum trailer. There's about $1500 in value right there, and the rig also includes a Powerpole.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

The bare hull wieght is around 1175lbs, but the rigged out wieght as noted on the spec sheet can be close to 2000lbs dry. It has a 35 gallon live well installed and I'm not a fan of it, but that plus fuel, plus a full cooler will add an additional 500+lbs. The I-beam trailer is useless to me as I can't fit it in my garage and will need a swing tongue. It is also bottom coated and I'd like to avoid buying another boat like that as it turned into a nightmare last time.

Don't get me wrong I like the aquasports and have known many who have owned them, but I'm not digging that one, and I'm not running out to buy today if at all. Thanks though.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

A 1720 Sportsman is a great boat. A 90 seems to be the motor of choice but I have spent some time on one with a 2 stroke 70 Yamaha. Not bad as long as your not loaded down. Mine had a 115, and honestly I don't think you can find a safer and better riding 17' boat than the Key West.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Did you have any weight issues with the 115hp? Was it low in the stern or have standing water? I like the key wests, but have read reports they aren't designed for the weight of a 4stroke.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

firecat1981 said:


> Did you have any weight issues with the 115hp? Was it low in the stern or have standing water? I like the key wests, but have read reports they aren't designed for the weight of a 4stroke.


Mine actually had a older 2 stroke 115 so the weight was close to that of the 90. It had scuppers and from what I remember, it stayed very dry. I'm sure a 4 stroke is do able, but you probably won't find one in a 7k budget unless it's a older hull and older 4 stroke. I use to run the boat out 20+ miles offshore on decent days and it never felt unsafe..


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

FC,
Can you have any more of a difficult situation?
17' fits in the garage but 17 1/2 won't. Have to be light enough so your Prius can tow it. Must be big enough for 4 adults. Etc.

You are going to flip flop your quest 50 times and then come back to the starting point. 17' is really small for 4 people let alone adults.

You really need a bigger boat and store it in or near the water and forget the garage.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks afterhours, I'm not looking for one with a 4-stroke, but I've seen a few, and I'm also thinking if I end up loving the boat I may want to repower one day.

Duck, I will never store a boat again, it was such a pain to get into storage each time and haul all my gear. It's not worth it. Plus what happens when I need to tow it away from that location? Do I drive an hour to the west coast just to tow it back east? I think 17ft is perfect for me to fish with 2 and a family of 4 to cruise on in protected waters, that's what I do now with my skiff, but the lack of power and flat bottom are limiting. It's my right to flip flop as I wish, this will just be another in a long line of boats I'll enjoy.


----------



## ol' superskiff (Oct 22, 2015)

pt448 said:


> The 1720 is a good boat and popular so there are a lot on the used market. I think most might have 90s though, not sure.


I agree, they are great all around boats.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Seems that will be high on my list if I go through with it. I'm realizing I picked the worst time of year to buy though, prices go up in the summer, the same boats I looked at in the winter are several grand more now. I may need to hold off.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Vert, you'll be pleased to know that I may be looking at a Aquasport in the next few days. I'm not sure about the price, but the boat seems to be in good condition for it's age. 

Honestly I've been trying to find comparable boats and either they are total projects, or cherries that cost to much. The one I found is a 1988 175 striper, with a 88hp o/b. Owner says it was used in sebring most of it's life, is solid all around, and the only issues are the nav lights and livewell can use rewiring, plus the bimini could use some help. They are asking $4700 and I'm not sure if it's a deal or not. He is willing to let me wet test it, thoughts?


----------



## Edfish (Jan 4, 2013)

Firecat, my best guess is you know a bit more about boats than me, nonetheless, here's my two cents:
For a while I was looking for the most similar production version of an FS17, after deciding I had neither the time nor expertise to build one myself, and lacked the inclination to pay someone to build it for me. Man, I struggled to find a production alternative to the FS17--I guess there is just not a demand for a simple, utility layout boat with a decent v-front and more freeboard than an SUV17? Anyway, these were some of the skiffs I found interesting that were advertised to give a decent ride, float in somewhere around 8-10", advertised to perform well at <70hp, and have a bare hull weight meaningfully less than 1000lbs. I've been in none of them and have no particular knowledge of build quality.
-Siesta skiff 17 
-Twin vee 17
-Maycraft 1700
-Privateer 1600

Lots of used aluminum boats fit these qualifications, but almost all v-hulls that employ a below-deck stringer system (e.g. Lund alaskan, Lund Fury) use vinyl-covered plywood for decks, which eventually rots and is heavy. 

Hope the aquasport you mentioned works out for you. I have nothing knowledgeable to add on them, I'm sorry. For what it's worth, I've been in a few older KW 1720's and found them pretty rough and wet, with surprisingly little room owing to the bulky CC. I did not consider them. Ultimately, I bought a very different boat that was small and light, and planned to get a second boat (panga 18?) at some point in time. Predictably, I have not.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks Ed, like you found there are few production boats that match the performance of a FS17. I've looked at many options now, and I think the aquasport might be the best for the money, I'm just not sure if it's a good deal. I like the key wests, but if they are cheap then they are big projects. Funny you mention the twin vee, I was interested but there aren't many out there, and from what I've read they may have quality issues. 
There is a chance I'll be buying today or tomorrow, so hopefully I can get some more info. Thanks again.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Check that the deck and the transom are solid and that the fuel tank is in good shape. As I recall, the original aluminum tank sits under the console and is prone to corrosion on the bottom where salt water can accumulate. Other than that, the things that are going to give the most problems are the motor and the trailer. I'm guessing the motor is an 88 Johnson, which is old, uneconomical, but typically bullet-proof, or at least inexpensive to fix and maintain. Check the trailer springs and bearings. Most likely the trailer lights won't work, but they're easy to fix. There are plenty of Aquasport 17's on CL that should give you some basis for comparison. I'd say a fair price for a 17 with the hull in good condition, decent trailer and a reliable but older motor should be in the ball park of $5000, but it all depends on how desperate the seller is. I bought a good running 22-2 for $4000 a few years back, but times and values change.


----------



## Edfish (Jan 4, 2013)

Just curious about the plans you bought--the FS17 from Bateau, or the Shine Skiff from gulfstream composites? They look similar to my untrained eye, but I'd really love to make the time to build that Shine skiff. I'm sure by the time it would be done I'd have been better off just buying a produced boat new, because I'd make a lot of mistakes, opportunity cost of time is relatively high, and resale value would be about nothing.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Vert, I can't find many aquasports to compare it to for some reason. Wierd. I might see if he is willing to come off the price a bit, cause I'm not that interested in the motor.

Ed I got the fs17 plans. If you haven't built a boat before download their free plans for the canoe or row, build it out of Luan and cheap resin for practice. For about $100 you can have a fun learning experience.


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

Check out the sailfish 1720. I've got an '03 with a Yamaha 90 2 stroke, boat has been amazing for last seven years. Handles seas very well for its size (just got in from slamming some blackfin tuna in 2-3' seas), and floats in about 8". Does well in flamingo interior and chokoloskee south. I see them for sale periodically on Craigslist, usually under $10k.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

http://orlando.craigslist.org/boa/5675388554.html
http://lakeland.craigslist.org/boa/5657240179.html
http://orlando.craigslist.org/boa/5649700296.html
http://lakeland.craigslist.org/boa/5637666834.html
http://sarasota.craigslist.org/boa/5663447889.html
http://sarasota.craigslist.org/boa/5620939088.html
http://fortmyers.craigslist.org/lee/boa/5651229069.html
http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/boa/5674094026.html
http://miami.craigslist.org/pbc/boa/5632675305.html
http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/boa/5670584218.html
http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/boa/5653827748.html
http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/boa/5615080626.html
http://miami.craigslist.org/pbc/boa/5635797104.html
http://miami.craigslist.org/pbc/boa/5643497909.html


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'll check it out Eastern, thanks. 

Thanks Vert. Many of the ones you listed are the ones I was trying to compare it to. Actually the second one down from lakeland is the one I'm considering. I emailed him and told him I'm not really interested in the motor and see if he would come off the price, but have not heard back. I hate dealing with people off craigslist, they are the sellers, but act like you are bothering them if you ask something.

The list of ads you posted kind of highlights what I was talking about. I guess it's to be expected with an older boat. Going through the list many are major projects, or don't have an outboard or trailer, are newer hulls or repowered, and I really like the ones that look like they were painted with a 3/8" nap paint roller, lol. It's hard to find a fairly original example. I've tried to get on the classic aquasport forum, but it's a pain to get them to register you. 
I'm gonna think on it, it's been posted for a few weeks so if it sticks around I may go look at it.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Finally got signed on at classic aquasports, a ton of hoops to jump through, but they are telling me that boat is way overpriced. They suggested it should be $3200 tops, so the search continues.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

That's it I quit! Lol.

I have spent the last few weeks chasing down leads, getting cussed at on the phone for asking questions, being refused water tests, and straight up being lied to. I hate craigslist, let go, boat trader.....

I obviously picked the worst time of year as the pool is shallow with viable boats at decent prices. I'm going to table this until the weather cools and people are looking for xmas money. Or maybe I'll go another direction just to drive DN crazy with my flip flopin'. For now my skiff will do, and I have my in-laws 20' now in tarpon springs I can join them on.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

firecat1981 said:


> That's it I quit! Lol.
> 
> I have spent the last few weeks chasing down leads, getting cussed at on the phone for asking questions, being refused water tests, and straight up being lied to. I hate craigslist, let go, boat trader.....
> 
> I obviously picked the worst time of year as the pool is shallow with viable boats at decent prices. I'm going to table this until the weather cools and people are looking for xmas money. Or maybe I'll go another direction just to drive DN crazy with my flip flopin'. For now my skiff will do, and I have my in-laws 20' now in tarpon springs I can join them on.


ThIs one just posted a few hours ago, it seems like a pretty good one:
https://spacecoast.craigslist.org/boa/5689352282.html


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh FC, you won't drive me crazy, you'll drive yourself crazy and pull out the one remaining strand of hair you have left.

You did not pick the worst time to look - you picked the best. Right now.

You can search and find boats you like and then narrow down the list to the best two or three that work, meet all your criteria and price then you keep your eyes open and when one of those come along that fits your criteria, be ready to make the deal the same day you find it.

Don't feel like you are obligated to buy right now or be in a hurry. Once you have settled on the models, be patient, and it will happen along.

While your waiting, don't fret, we will bust your balls.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Lol, well the idea was to buy now, and start my build when the weather cooled, or if I liked the boat enough I would refit it. But my boat still runs fine, so if I gotta wait it's ok. In the mean time I have a few ideas I want to work out.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Anyone have any insight on the Cobia Sunskiffs? We're they chopper gun, or hand laid? From what I can find the 16ft were around 700 lbs and typically powered from 50-70hp.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

firecat1981 said:


> Lol, well the idea was to buy now, and start my build when the weather cooled, or if I liked the boat enough I would refit it. But my boat still runs fine, so if I gotta wait it's ok. In the mean time I have a few ideas I want to work out.


Look at Hoogs, as they were composite built and tough. Ran well with old 2 strokes.


----------

